# Happy Birthday Les Paul



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Les Paul is 93 and still jamming every week. :rockon:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Les_Paul


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Robert1950 said:


> Les Paul is 93 and still jamming ever week. :rockon:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Les_Paul


Happy Bithday, ya old goat !


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If I ever got to New York, I'd have to go check him out. 


I hope we can all do half of what he can do if we make it to that age.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow...

Happy 93rd!


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i'm still mad that time magazine didn't select him as one of the 100 people of the century. the true definition of a rennaisance man, happy birthday les!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I absolutely agree Suttree. I think Les Paul is also one of the true geniuses of the 20th century. One day late, but Happy Birthday Mr. Polfus. :smile:



suttree said:


> i'm still mad that time magazine didn't select him as one of the 100 people of the century. the true definition of a rennaisance man, happy birthday les!


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> I absolutely agree Suttree. I think Les Paul is also one of the true geniuses of the 20th century. One day late, but Happy Birthday Mr. Polfus. :smile:


thanks kenmac. i was actually pretty irate over it. i mean, he (arguably) invented the solidbody electric guitar, the modern recording studio (at least a very big chunk of it), and as if that wasn't enough was guitar hero who inspired thousands and thousands of people to play the instrument. i was like, "what does a guy have to do?" hahaha.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

still like him in the beer comercial.........happy BD LP


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

RIFF WRATH said:


> still like him in the beer comercial.........happy BD LP


For those who haven't seen it


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

zontar said:


> If I ever got to New York, I'd have to go check him out.
> 
> 
> I hope we can all do half of what he can do if we make it to that age.


A good buddy of mine got to check him out last year, said it was fantastic. He was down in NYC for holiday (his wife was in meetings) so he caught LP playing the one night, checked out some music stores and blues clubs, said it was great.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Ripper said:


> A good buddy of mine got to check him out last year, said it was fantastic. He was down in NYC for holiday (his wife was in meetings) so he caught LP playing the one night, checked out some music stores and blues clubs, said it was great.


Well, I'm jealous...


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LESTER!
-Mikey


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I have seen him a couple times down in NYC. Met him once and he was a real sweetheart. Flirted with my girlfreind the whole set (the ol' bastard) and charmed everyone in the club. He can't get around the neck of a guitar like he used to but.....he makes up for it in sheer enthusiasm.

*HAPPY BITHDAY LESTER !!!!!!!*




Cheers
Pete


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

You've probably all seen this one before:

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=S8O5wZAd2z4


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

NB-SK said:


> You've probably all seen this one before:
> 
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=S8O5wZAd2z4


Well if they clicked on the link I already posted in this thread they have.

But it's a cool commercial--so I have no problem with it being on every page.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Quote: "Paul then instructed the surgeons to set his arm at an angle that would allow him to cradle and pick the guitar. It took him a year and a half to recover." 

Damn, he is soooo passionate!!!! Probably told them the same thing is that happens to me!


----------

